# Something to add at long last



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

Aloha from the lost. I have not had any real access to do any woodworking for a year plus. My wife has decided that I am a total schmuck not having the ability to make wood stuff so she found a 30x40' space with enough power then bought a wood turners entire shop that's moving off island. The space currently looks like @Tony shop but it will soon be more organized so I can once again create sawdust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2019)

That's awesome, Don! I had seen the shop space on FB, but the whole shop full of stuff makes it even better. Will look forward to seeing you have your own shop space set back up and you making things again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2019)

NICE! Glad to see you back!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2019)

Welcome back shmuc..., err.. aaaa, I mean Don. Good job... that Maya is a keeper..

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2019)

Good to see you back, we've missed you Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 7, 2019)

Just figured out why Don hasn't been here for a while, he's been too busy for bowing down and kissing the feet of Maya for the shop and stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> Good to see you back, we've missed you Stoopid Islander

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 7, 2019)

It's going to be a really nice shop, Don. Glad to hear from you again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 7, 2019)

Nice! Looks like a great space for a shop. Keep us posted as you kit it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 7, 2019)

Good to see you back .. nice looking bunch of tools

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Gilligan!!! You're back from the land of the lost!





Did you have the Mahuna Howie Liki Witch Doctor cast the spell of the good wood over your shop, or you still searching for a virgin to sacrifice?





Good to see you back bud! It pains me to say it, but, yeah... You been missed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Gilligan!!! You're back from the land of the lost!
> 
> View attachment 158459
> 
> ...


Thank you brother. I really didn't have much to contribute outside of being the butt of jokes. The shop I got came with a couple truck loads of wood. Most of it is milo, he was allergic to koa.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2019)

just because you don't have a shop is no reason to stay off here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## The100road (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow! Lucky man.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> It's going to be a really nice shop, Don. Glad to hear from you again.


I just need to get @Kenbo to come visit Hawaii now, show him the shop and let his OCD kick in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## The100road (Jan 7, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just need to get @Kenbo to come visit Hawaii now, show him the shop and let his OCD kick in.



He can stop in Seattle on the way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

The100road said:


> He can stop in Seattle on the way!


On the way BACK, it was my idea.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Free all expenses paid trip... I think he'd go for it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Free all expenses paid trip... I think he'd go for it!


I offered a deep discount at a resort in Hawaii, what'chu offering?

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Is that like kiddy wading pool deep? 
Or, is that like Mariana Trench Deep??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 7, 2019)

Glad to see the volcanos didn't take you out this time. This place hasn't been the same without all the island antics so I'm glad to see the island Witch Doctor is back in the house...


Aloha
Karl

P.S. Looking forward to see what kind of bird feeders you'll make with the milo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2019)

This makes me happy....



 


Welcome back brother....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 7, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Is that like kiddy wading pool deep?
> Or, is that like Mariana Trench Deep??


That depends on the depth of his OCD I suppose. If the trip requires me to buy more p-touch tape for color coding we are talking the depth of how crazy my wife is for keeping me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 8, 2019)

Glad to see your back in the saddle Don, should be able to accomplish about anything with a shop like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pinky (Jan 8, 2019)

30' x 40' space in Hawaii? Not easy to come by. You one lucky bruddah!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Glad to see your back in the saddle Don, should be able to accomplish about anything with a shop like that!


You could come teach me everything so I can do anything...


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey Don!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 8, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> Hey Don!!


Aloha Wayne


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 8, 2019)

So we can start the islander jokes again?!?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2019)

Congrats on finding a bride who cares enough to find a space outside of her home where she can store you. I’ll bet she’s looking for a Murphy bed to adorn one wall in your new home... errr... shop.

Hopefully, the headstock and tailstock for that Jet are somewhere in the rubble!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome back to the fold! What a tremendous shop you will have SOON! Love the Milo wood that came with it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 9, 2019)

Saw your other post. Welcome back!!
Looking forward to the banter..... errr discussions. So is Maya joining in the woodworking too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

@DKMD it is all there, just came back where I got a bunch of stuff unpacked. Maya unpacked all the pen stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

gman2431 said:


> So we can start the islander jokes again?!?!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome back big “Kahuna”! You sure move a lot- werent’t you in Oahu at the R HI gig? I guess u were sick of the tourist and move to the big island. You are one lucky man to have a great dame like Maya!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 10, 2019)

Wanna trade wives?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 10, 2019)

Must be a politician.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Wanna trade wives?
> 
> View attachment 158575

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 10, 2019)

Is that a yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Is that a yes


Ahh, no...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 10, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ahh, no...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 10, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


>


Get you own stay at home sugar mama to buy all your stuff with your money! I did...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2019)

Still playing with the set up but it's getting there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2019)

Well at least the important part is done...the lathe is back together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks good Donny, but way too clean!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

The power tools look to be in great shape, except the lathe could use an acid bath. You need to get a canister filter for that jet dust collector. Much gooder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 12, 2019)

Digging through the boxes I found this, any ideas what it's for?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 12, 2019)

double face turning


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

No


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Digging through the boxes I found this, any ideas what it's for?
> 
> View attachment 158732



Maybe for threading? If the work was in a chuck attached to the device, a cutter could be held in a Jacobs chuck in the headstock.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 13, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Maybe for threading? If the work was in a chuck attached to the device, a cutter could be held in a Jacobs chuck in the headstock.



That is one of the things my brother used his for, threading tendons. He has modified it from a fixed cutting knife to a mini router to minimize tare out.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 13, 2019)

It's a mount for a jig of course!  looks expensive... I think doc has a good guess, might be able to mount a router some way too, do some cool fluting.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2019)

I reached out to to the guy I bought everything from and he said it is for threading but he never used it. He used the hand chased method and I got those tools two. I'll need to find info and videos how to use it, the thing is really heavy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I reached out to to the guy I bought everything from and he said it is for threading but he never used it. He used the hand chased method and I got those tools two. I'll need to find info and videos how to use it, the thing is really heavy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2019)

DKMD said:


>


Awesome, I found that bit in a box today. Thank you doc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

For all those drooling over Don's new toy... 

https://www.chefwarekits.com/ez-threading-pro-xl-jig-thread-cutter.html

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2019)

That's cool Don! Any interest in selling it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> For all those drooling over Don's new toy...
> 
> https://www.chefwarekits.com/ez-threading-pro-xl-jig-thread-cutter.html



I thought he said Kreg made it.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> I thought he said Kreg made it.



In the video he said Craig of Chefwarekits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't know why you thought that? 

I'm thinking Doc needs to go check on Mr. Peet's brother if he's threading tendons with his.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

The Big Preacher Guy! said:


> In the video he said Craig of Chefwarekits.



Oh that might explain your confusion!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 13, 2019)

Thank you @rocky1 you always have a way of clearing things up...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2019)

Got the power ran for the new lathe today and was able to turn on it. A kou bowl I started a couple years ago was dry and ready to go.

Had some pith around the knots so I sanded down a pen blank scrap and filled with the dust and ca.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Got the power ran for the new lathe today and was able to turn on it. A kou bowl I started a couple years ago was dry and ready to go.
> 
> Had some pith around the knots so I sanded down a pen blank scrap and filled with the dust and ca.
> 
> ...



Very nice Donny!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 27, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff what’s a kou bowl


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> @Don Ratcliff what’s a kou bowl


The wood is kou and the thing I made with said wood is a bowl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 27, 2019)

I love HI Kou and has similarity with Ziricote (heartwood).........the color is fresher when is recently opened and gets very dark into a bronze warm gray with purple highlights when it oxidizes.





Just to be fair and for comparison purposes, I added the photo below (Jan. 28th) of what this piece looks like now after it oxidized after 2 years of resawing it and leaving it to season. Tried to take the photo of the same view when it was first opened up......

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice shape. Are you keeping it or selling it or gifting it?

And will you be making a lid for it?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2019)

I give everything to maya, if she sells it thats up to her. Eventually I will fill the house and she will have to sell something... or get a bigger house...

I had another section ready to go for a lid but it cracked and broke on me so no lid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 28, 2019)

Didn’t know of the ever elusive Kou wood

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Didn’t know of the ever elusive Kou wood



Glad I'm not the only one. I thought he meant Koa until I saw the same thing on FB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 28, 2019)

@Lou Currier and @Tony I added before and after photo’s when the wood oxidized.

Can wait to see what Don’s bowl when it get finished- please post photo’s. Sorry Don, didn’t mean to hijack your thread and just passing information to the WB Community.

KOU is as important as Koa to native Hawaiians as far as history for bowls, calabash, etc.. It actually planes like butter. Outside of Hawaii, it also grows in the Polynesian Islands...........I have seen some objects that turns really dark as it ages, almost to the point some look like charcoal in color with dark brown highlights. You can mistake it as ziricote at times and the difference is the density.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## rocky1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Anyone heard from Gilligan lately? He's been awful quiet of late, and that's not normal for him! Don't know if the natives got him, he fell in the volcano, shark ate him, or he made his lovely wife grumpy one too many times.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Anyone heard from Gilligan lately? He's been awful quiet of late, and that's not normal for him! Don't know if the natives got him, he fell in the volcano, shark ate him, or he made his lovely wife grumpy one too many times.
> 
> View attachment 165143



He's fine, I talked to him about a half hour ago as a matter of fact. Just running around busy like Stoopid Islanders do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2019)

Yep, his job has em busy like a chicken with it's head cut off...


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 28, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Anyone heard from Gilligan lately? He's been awful quiet of late, and that's not normal for him! Don't know if the natives got him, he fell in the volcano, shark ate him, or he made his lovely wife grumpy one too many times.
> 
> View attachment 165143


Maybe someone locked the door on the bomb shelter where he sleeps.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

